# Shopsmith ER 10



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the opportunity to buy a Shopsmith ER10 for $150. It comprises a lathe, disc sander, horizontal borer and drill press, and table saw. I am mainly interested in using it as a lathe, so how is it as a lathe? Accurate? Powerful? Swing? Etc.?

the picture in the ad looks nice and clean.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

My advice Is don't. Get a Mark V (newer more powerful version ) instead. Parts are easier to find, easier to service. The 10 ER was the precursor.
Dave H


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It is not a great lathe neither is the Mark V. Most mini lathes are better quality although they don't have the swing. However for $150 how can you go wrong. You have to start somewhere. I started with the Mark V and turned a lot of stuff and built a lot of furniture. I don't regret owning it but boy when I stepped up to real equipment I really did appreciate the improvement.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Any multi-tool has the same issue, whether it be woodworking or something else. They do multiple things, but they're never as good as the single version of the tool.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

:smile:OK, you've told me what I need to know.:smile: I have a lathe already. It's a Harbor Freight jobbie, not great but it will turn the stuff I've been doing. I'll wait for another to replace the lathe I've got. I would have had a real problem storing the Shopsmith anyway.

Ta again!


----------

